# How to remove urine smell from concrete floor



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

No personal experience, but I saw this addressed on one of the DIY shows recently. Unfortunately I can't recall the show. I remember them treating the floor with something and then sealing it with paint. The urine left behind some salts that were causing the odor.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

*Simple solution*

Simple solution will get rid of the odor and any stain. I have used this on cement, wood, subfloor and carpet with complete success. Pour it on, let it soak in then leave it alone until it is dry. I find this much better then sealing in the odor and it works on vomit and that odor that hangs around when an animal dies. You can find it most pet stores or on Amazon if you can not get it locally.

http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Soluti...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1241032078&sr=8-1

Rege


----------



## NJ Brickie (Mar 4, 2009)

I would not paint or seal if the tile going down is ceramic or anything being set with thinset. The paint or sealer will inhibit the bond.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Nature's miracle works pretty good, sold at pet stores. 

I also saw the show Aggie was talking about, the previous owners had cats (I think) that used the basement for the bathroom. I remember they highlighted the soiled areas with a black light.

I do not remember what they used to clean it with; but I do remember the owners said the smell would get worse when the moisture was high.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it was TSP tri sodium phosphate.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Simple solution works good. it is designed specifically for removing pet odors and stains. you can get it at many pet stores.


----------



## DeFex (May 10, 2009)

I have an old cat who sometimes misses her litter box, i have found cheap white vinegar is the best thing to kill the ammonia smell of urine.
vinegar actually chemically neutralizes ammonia.


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Borax is the ticket my friend. Taxidermist have used the stuff for many years to draw oders out of all kinds of fish and animals before mounting and drying out the skins.

It will draw that oder right out of there.


----------

